# Broken hand....



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know about the specific break you have being common, but yes hands, wrists, arms, ribs, legs, all kinds of breaks are pretty common in snowboarding.

When you're participating in an extreme sport, you take that risk ) =

Hope you hand heals up well and you dont have bad long lasting affects


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Most fractures are healing by 6-8 weeks and usually take 3 months for full healing. I would not start snowboarding before 3 months because you can re-fracture and need a revision surgery. Fractures in the hand and arms are common in snowboarding because we usually land on our outstretched upper extremity to break a fall. There are many common snowboarding injuries though including head and spleen injuries. The only injury I had so far was a wrist fracture last year and was a bad end to a good season. After surgery it healed great. Good luck.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i broke my hand 2 years ago it sucked and all but 2 months after getting a rod put in i was back out rippin 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------

